# Bees on Datura at dusk



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

The Datura is blooming again. It's a frenzy, as the blossoms only open at dusk and the bees have a very short window to work them before dark.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

That was really cool to see. Thank you.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Great photo.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Level 4 (Feb 4, 2012)

loco weed


----------



## Sherillynn (Apr 17, 2011)

Love those photos! Beautiful!


----------



## Kelbor (Apr 26, 2011)

Any problem with datura honey? That stuff is crazy poisonous.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Moon Vine, also commonly known as jimson weed, is a member of the datura family. All parts of this plant are toxic to humans including the nectar. I would however assume that the amount of nectar distilled by the bees that contain the active alkaloid (atropine) would have to be in a concentrated amount to be a concern to someone consuming the honey. In other words if you had several acres growing in large quantity and the bees were able to gather that much of it, you might want to think twice about eating it. Obviously most of our nectar is mixed with other sources, and we usually don't worry about things like that. The plant itself and nectar are not toxic to honeybees. Datura is a member of the potato as I recall from my college days. There has been much written about this plant as a hallucinogenic (Carlos Castaneda) ..but atropine stops the heart, hence the caution to consuming any part of the plant for a high.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Barry,

Impressive and also nice photos. I note that all of the bees are carrying a beige pollen. So, I would suspect that this plant
is a primary pollen source not nectar source. But obviously very attractive to the bees.


----------



## journey11 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've grown datura in my flowerbed for several years and the mason bees have always been crazy about it. I've had bees for 3 summers now and this is the first year I've seen the honeybees all over it. Turns out it isn't even my bees, as I've watched them fly home in the opposite direction. They are very frenzied and somewhat defensive about it and stay on it right up to twilight. I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Datura is hallucinogenic but historically it wasn't consumed Risky. Datura was crushed and the slimey sap was applied to mucus membranes to get the hallucinogenic effect... As we are coming up on fall some may find this intreasting... The wicca or herbalists of the day would crush datura with a broom stick in a basin and apply the sap to thier bum hole. Many hallucinogens cause certain types of visions seeing snakes, meeting your spirit guide, or as in the case of datura it is supposed to give the feeling of flying. Put it together and yes this is where we get the tradition on witches flying on the ends of broom sticks. One of the many lessons from a ethno-botany class from 15 years ago but it was very memorable.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

danmcm said:


> The wicca or herbalists of the day would crush datura with a broom stick in a basin and apply the sap to thier bum hole..... it is supposed to give the feeling of flying. Put it together and yes this is where we get the tradition on witches flying on the ends of broom sticks.


As a broom maker I know this to be true but I rarely share this fact with people. It makes some people uncomfortable, some laugh. But this really has nothing to do with honey bees...... unless there is honey added to the "flying ointment"


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Danmcm

I don't recall saying that is was consumed Dan, but your reply is quite informative. So applying the sap to your mucus membranes and butt hole won't ingest it into your system then?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photos.
When were those photos taken?


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the photo's. little more that I needed to know about the plant. but very nice


----------



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

> Moon Vine, also commonly known as jimson weed, is a member of the datura family.


Daturas (jimson weed), while sometimes called moonflowers, are in the tomato family (Solanaceae) and are not vines. "Moon vines", also confusingly called moonflowers, are members of the morning glory family (Convulvulaceae, genus Ipomoea) with similar-looking though more fragile flowers that also open at dusk. Both Daturas and moon vines are toxic and hallucinogenic.


----------

